

Google + Twitter launch Speak2Tweet - where vms are automatically tweeted - louhong
https://plus.google.com/+google/posts/dKiBsQq6nxw

======
egeozcan
That's very nice of Google and Twitter. I really appreciate all the efforts
which allow people to keep sharing.

ps. I wish the Turkish land-line number (+90 212 339 1447) ended with 1337
instead =)

